# Never thought quiver choice could be so difficult



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

It's time for me to replace my old hip quiver (big one, not field, I tried a field one and didn't like it), but I don't see many choices.
I browsed through LAS and some other online stores, and the only thing that caught my eye were these three:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-accendo-target-hip-quiver-19502.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aurora-proline-shark-quiver.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-qh100-hip-quiver.html

BTW, I refuse to pay over $100 for a quiver, plus I don't like leather anyways.

Which of these 3 would be the lightest, and do you have any pro/cons about them?
Thanks


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a less expensive Fivics quiver a step down from the one you've got listed as your first choice, and I've got no complaints. Light, simple, holds everything I need it to hold, pockets are ample. Been using it for a while now, and everything's holding up. No broken zippers, no frayed or parting seams. I like the little plastic hook for my finger sling between ends, and I like the d-ring for my arrow puller and tally counter. The zipper pocket works well for my tab and the pencil/pen sleeves are handy.

Put it this way, I recently got a little cash to spend on equipment, and for all my back and forth over what to upgrade, replace or acquire new, my quiver wasn't even the last thing I considered upgrading - it never even crossed my mind.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

Best of luck figuring this one out. Personally I've had a number of different side quivers and field quivers. For me all quivers seem to bounce when walking. I always seem to return to the field quiver placed on a belt between the side and rear pockets of the pants. Seems to bounce less there and the arrows stay secure. Only reason I see for using a side quiver (other than feel on your side/belt) is wanting to shoot your arrows in a certain numbered sequence. It's easier to find the correct numbered arrow in a side quiver.

My best to you and your decision.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

massman said:


> is wanting to shoot your arrows in a certain numbered sequence. It's easier to find the correct numbered arrow in a side quiver.
> 
> Tom


Yes Tom, good thing that you brought that up. I usually do have a sequence when shooting arrows.
I don't have anything against quivers bouncing, I basically don't want them to be too heavy (like the W&W magnetic) and need them to last long, that's it... and ok, they need to look decent.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I just bought my girlfriend the Fivic Accendo quiver. Great quiver, except for the belt if you wear above 38" belts... The Fivic website mention a medium and a large size belt but Lancaster is no help. All they could tell me is that their own web site didn't have the option and I was on my own. I tried to contact Fivic directly but never heard anything. We ended up with the grey Easton belt.

Plenty of pockets, nice materials.

One other option you have is the Bubba Bateman design:
http://www.ewbateman.com/VinylCorduraQuivers.htm

TomG


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bought my wife a Fivics side quiver and she likes it just fine. 

For durability, the Easton quiver seems pretty good.

I've come to prefer hip quivers, and my good friend Art Vincent made the one I use.

http://archeryleather.com/index.php...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Take a look at the Bateman quivers. I have two and they are built like tanks. Will probably outlive me.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I imagine all 3 of your choices are comparable in features and quality and that it just comes down to which one looks the best to you. 

I have an Easton side-quiver that is similar to your #3 but I think mine is the earlier model (slightly different shape to the Large Pocket). It holds a LOT and has little compartments inside the Large Pocket so you don't have to fiddle to find some of your smaller items. It's light-weight and wears like iron! I'm quite happy with it.

I wouldn't bother with the Easton belt though (at least not the belt that was optional with their first side-quiver), it's not very 'stiff' and the top edge folds over under the quiver. A good alternative is a cheap ($5) workman's web belt from Lowes or Home Depot. - John


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I just received my new quiver from Lebrunet ( http://www.lebrunet.com/site.html ). It is fantastic. I know you want to stay under $100 but I had to show off a bit...:tongue:


----------



## Rattler AZ (Feb 16, 2012)

I like my Badlands Quiver. I searched up and down for one that I liked that cost less, but never found one. The ability to get in and out of pockets with out dealing with zippers and velcro is awesome. http://badlandspacks.com/index.php?go=Packs_Other01 

I was able to find it for $99.99 locally instead of the $129.99 I was normally seeing on the net and other retailers. The drawback is only two color options, Camo/Red and Black/Red. It's kind of heavy, but it does what I need and want and do not regret spending the money on it at all.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Out of all leather quivers I've seen so far, Lebrunet looks nicest. 
But, who carries them?


TomG said:


> I just received my new quiver from Lebrunet ( http://www.lebrunet.com/site.html ). It is fantastic. I know you want to stay under $100 but I had to show off a bit...:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 1344347


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

You have to contact Remi Lebrunet directly through his website. This quiver is the cheapest he has and is 250 Euros (he is not subjected to taxes). It takes 4-6 weeks to make. His english is decent.

TomG


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Bubba Bateman is very very talented with leather. If you're into quality quivers, make sure to check him out.

http://www.ewbateman.com/LeatherTargetQuiver.htm


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Or you could just make your own:


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

larcher90 said:


> Or you could just make your own:
> View attachment 1344407


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

That's nice.


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was really just too cheap to buy a real quiver, and looking for a project to do. It's not quite as new and shiny after more than two years, but it works well and it's a conversation piece. I've since swapped out the gromets attaching the vertical bit to the arrow tubes and put in snaps, so it comes apart and fits in my backpack.

and TomG, you encouraged me to do a little bragging of my own, and yours is lovely, I really like the black and yellow. I sometimes wish that I'd found a good dark purple duct tape to do the trim in, rather than black.


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

AT'er Wheely was in the business of making custom quivers. Bought two a few years ago - built to spec as you like it and made out of Cordura.

It has held up incredibly well over the last four years. Wheely (Shanon) made the quivers in pic 29 and 30 specifically to my details.

Super person to deal with as well.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wheel....181771548522489.42568.181583445207966&type=3


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I hear that a college student iin the Boston area made a duct tape quiver, a copy of the Angel. When the Angel rep saw it, he traded her a real Angel quiver for her duct tape one. Her next duct tape quiver looked pretty nice, too.


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

archeryal said:


> I hear that a college student iin the Boston area made a duct tape quiver, a copy of the Angel. When the Angel rep saw it, he traded her a real Angel quiver for her duct tape one. Her next duct tape quiver looked pretty nice, too.


I've heard this story too (sadly mine's a copy of a Neet quiver with Angel coloring), though I didn't know the other person was around Boston too.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks John, Just a thought. Quality leather will last 20 or more years. And, unlike most of us it will just get sexier with age. Put into that context good leather is pretty cheap compared to the fabric or plastic (Angel) quivers available.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

TomG said:


> You have to contact Remi Lebrunet directly through his website. This quiver is the cheapest he has and is 250 Euros (he is not subjected to taxes). It takes 4-6 weeks to make. His english is decent.
> 
> TomG


My wife would simply throw me out if I spent 250eur (or $325) on a quiver.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

*Fivics Accendo: *
Pros: 
Light weight
Well built
Well made tab pocket that closes and opens easily
Good t-gauge slot

Cons: 
A bit stiff to fold when putting into the bag. 

*Aurora Shark*
Pros: 
Really light
Overall good build quality
Plenty of space in the bigger pocket
Compact in the bow case

Cons: 
Zipper closure of the tab pocket. After a while I get tired of closing and opening it every time and just leave it open = risk of loosing some things
A bit short for my taste
Looks a bit older in design than the other two, in my opinion. 

*Easton QH100*
Pros: 
Stable feel and really nice quality
Nice modern look. 
Huge pocket for accessories. 
Magnet closure of tab pocket. Last forever probably in comparasion with a velcro lock.

Cons: 
Clearly heavier than the others
A bit bulky on the hip
Very difficult to fold and put into a small box. If the pocket is full of things, you basically cant fold it. 
Hard and noicy with the arrows, since the tubes are of hard plastic.
Doesnt work good with thick arrows (like 2314 alus) because of the triangular shape of the tubes. 

I would choose the Fivics.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I got this one off ebay years ago and its served me well. I think some police Sargent was given this for a retirement gift and he passed away. He lived in Mo. if I remember correctly......


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

FIST leathers have superb quality and fit. I haven't purchased a quiver from them (yet), but have experience with several of their custom pistol holsters, and they are truly wonderful.
http://www.fist-inc.com/defaultq.htm


----------



## anteater2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

I too am stuck between a Fivics 500, Fivics Accendo or an Easton QH100


I'm a target shooter and I shoot both recurve and compound. I want a quiver to fit both of my needs. Anyone have any other opinions on these quivers or have any of you used them? Looking for something that will last without weighing a ton


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

a side note, the proshop I get my stuff from can't get anything from Fivics... Fivics seem to have no distributors in the USA, apart from LAS (which is obviously retail).


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

The most important thing is what color!


----------

